# Would the R15 be a good DVR for kids?



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm considering purchasing an extra SD DVR for my kids and was wondering if the R15 would fit the bill or if you guys recommend another model.

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that it might go perfectly with the smaller, older SD TV that most people would be likely to give their kids. The remote is fairly durable and it has the common DIRECTV interface that they'll probably pick up easily.


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

The R-15 is the only choice unless you buy a TIVO unit from a third party. It is a good easy to use DVR that is improving with each software update. The kids will love it!


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the replies.

Next question. How hard is it to replace the hard drive in a used R15?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bobbyv said:


> Cool. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Next question. How hard is it to replace the hard drive in a used R15?


Pretty easy, actually. Drop a 160 gig ata drive in. on power up, as soon as the first blue screen goes away (turns black) press and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the DVR. Hold for 5 seconds or until the record light turns on. Then let the unit go through the complete startup.

If you buy a used R15, make sure to get the RID on the unit and check with DirecTV to make sure you will be able to activate it. Some R15's are leased. Others may come from an account that is not in good standing. Also, with any used receiver you get, you will probably have to buy a replacement access card.

I would suggest calling DirecTV. You can probably get the R15 for free. Or, request one on line and use the promotion code (you can find it on these forums, something like DVR4U but I don't remember the exact code).

Carl


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

DVR4U2


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

I would not even hesitate to get a R15 for a SD TV. It has been vert stable for me for a long long time and the 100 hrs of recording space is nice. It is very easy to use as well.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The R15 still has a lot of flaws. Peruse these forums and decide for yourself. Many experience them, many don't. How will your kids handle it if they get a machine that displays these flaws?
Of course, there aren't a whole lot of alterneatives if you want to stick with D*.


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

bobbyv said:


> I'm considering purchasing an extra SD DVR for my kids and was wondering if the R15 would fit the bill or if you guys recommend another model.
> 
> Thanks.


quick question... sorry i know this isn't the place for it but im caught in a catch 22 on this... how do you post your own post????


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

funners said:


> quick question... sorry i know this isn't the place for it but im caught in a catch 22 on this... how do you post your own post????


You mean start your own thread?

Thanks for the very helpful information folks . . .


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

FavreJL04 said:


> DVR4U2


Sweet. It worked . . . but the scheduling system was unavailable so I guess I'll have to deal with that and get the installation scheduled.

Do you guys think if I call they'll just ship it? My system is all setup and won't need any real installation on their part.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

bobbyv said:


> Sweet. It worked . . . but the scheduling system was unavailable so I guess I'll have to deal with that and get the installation scheduled.
> 
> Do you guys think if I call they'll just ship it? My system is all setup and won't need any real installation on their part.


Do you have two lines already? The R15 has dual tuners.


----------



## poulson (Dec 4, 2006)

bobbyv said:


> I'm considering purchasing an extra SD DVR for my kids and was wondering if the R15 would fit the bill or if you guys recommend another model./QUOTE]
> 
> Yes... with the recent national releases MANY bugs are gone and the unit is FAR more stable. We have two R15-300s (haven't made the move to HD yet). The upstairs unit is on the kids' TV. Both my 6 and 8 year old use it with no problems. My 8 year old is constantly surfing the guide and recording shows, and setting up series links.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Two R15-100's here with the last national software release (I wanted to do the last CE but forgot to force the download, my loss). 

Yes, I have had some minor issues. But even with the same software they've been running almost problem free since the beginning of the summer. D* may be sending some sort of refresh command regularly that may be curing issues in the background, I don't know. Right now the only recent issue has been when we had very short power outages during thunderstorm season here. They reset but only two filter choices were avaible in the guide instead of the usual eight or so. Unplugging for 30 seconds or so fixed that.

Though the kids and I use them much more than my wife, we all love the convenience of the DVR with program guide and not having to hunt down a blank tape. 

No reason why the kids shouldn't be happy.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

Finally got the R15 installed yesterday . . . so far so good. I can finally keep those cartoons off my HR20.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

bobbyv said:


> Finally got the R15 installed yesterday . . . so far so good. I can finally keep those cartoons off my HR20.


I hear ya. It's awesome that D*'s giving these things out for free via the DVR4U2 code. If it weren't for us upgrading a couple of our bedroom sets with HD this Christmas, I'd have one of these in each of our kids' room.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks to the folks that have posted in this thread. I was checking on whether or not this code was still valid and trying to order an R-15 (at no cost) for my in-laws. When I called in for them the CSR wasn't able to use the code and wanted to setup a $99 sale. Pshaw! As if. Anyway, went online, setup the online account for father-in-law and was able to punch in the code and go on about getting them the freebie and setting up the install for an appropriate date/time.

They are starting to get excited about the idea of being able to pause live TV and perhaps cut out a lot of the commercials that they've been hating in their favorite shows. The DVR4U2 code was definitely the way to go for them


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can just get it shipped using the DVR4U code. I already have two cables run and a phone line. I just want to replace my old SD Tivo box with a dead tuner in it. No tech needed.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

robdec said:


> Does anyone know if you can just get it shipped using the DVR4U code. I already have two cables run and a phone line. I just want to replace my old SD Tivo box with a dead tuner in it. No tech needed.


Some have been able to get them to just ship it, but as a rule they won't.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

When I was contacted about my order (the schedule application was dorked up on the website) I specifically asked if they could ship it or just drop it off and was told NO.

It all worked out in the end.


----------

